# CO2 levels



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got a pressurized co2 system and I was wondering what is the best way to monitor my co2 levels so I don't overload the tank? I see that a planted tank should be around 20-30 ppm and I'm still new to the planted tank world so I'm not sure what this means....I'm a noob, I know haha any help would be much appreciated


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Their are two ways to gauge your co2 levels in your tank. You could get yourself a drop checker which tells you your levels based on the color of the liquid inside it. You could also get yourself a ph controller. This will keep your co2 a steady levels based on you ph levels.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

So if I splurged the money and got a pH controller, I'd hook it up and it would control my co2 for me according to the pH? There's no way it's perfect is it? It would really keep my co2 at 30ppm?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

No, you set your ph at what ever you want. Lets say 6.8, the controller adds/stops co2 to maintain these levels. If your plants are consuming lots of co2 the ph will rise and the controller will bump it up. If there is to much co2 the ph will drop and the controller will shut off. Also steady ph levels are key in a planted tank. 

the drop checker.. well here just take a look:
http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-drop-checkers.html


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just get a drop checker. They are like $10 off ebay.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Alright I understand it better now, thanks guys. I'm sorry for being a noob and all haha


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

no worries bud. we are just glad more people are going down the planted tank path!


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey you should thank yourself then because seeing your tanks and reading your posts made me realize I can actually have planted tanks with the right equipment plus trial and error!  but honestly this forum is a lifesaver and I'm really glad to have this as a resource because I have not found anybody locally with planted tank knowledge!


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Great info Grogan.

And Welcome to the community bveister! Glad you like here and I look forward to you having a planted tank (Once it gets going, you should post pictures  )


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm just going to post on this thread because it's still relevant and there is no need to make a new one but as you know I have hooked up my co2 tank to the aquarium. I've been turning on during the day with the lights and shutting it off at night. No I haven't been able to get a drop checker because there sold out on the website Grogan recommended but it seems to be the right amount because it lowered my ph from a 7.0 to a 6.0 which I read is a good indicator. Anyway I still have BBA on my plants and to my understanding it was caused by low co2. I just ordered a fertilizer set from aquariumplants.com (there own version) because I'm thinking that's why I still have it, the plants lack the other nutrients to compensate for better light and co2? 

Any thoughts, comments, and ideas would be greatly appreciated because I do want this tank to look beautiful so I can post pictures and show everyone I am a competent aquarist haha sometimes it makes you wonder why we stress ourselves with these tanks am I right guys? 

Side note: I wanna get this figured out quick too because I'm starting to show desires of multiple tank syndrome!!! O.O Thanks guys again!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol I know your impatient but this is going to take some time. It wouldnt hurt on your next big water change to clip and remove any leaves that have excessive amounts. try to remove as much as possible. And ordering ferts is a great idea. finding the equilibrium between light, co2 and nutrients can be difficult but once it is dialed in your tank will become a jaw dropper.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

just be careful with CO2. If your fish start sticking to the surface cut it back. Don't go by pH as this will be effected differently depending on your water hardness. My pH drops only 0.5-0.6 before levels are good.

I would just get a drop checker off ebay its 3-5 times cheaper. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/aquarium-CO...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item8267527380 <make sure you get the 4dKH solution


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

+1, solid advise


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

I got ferts coming in tomorrow so that's a plus for me and yeah I realize pH is not a good indicator, it's just until I can get a drop checker. Anyways I guess I'll try and be patient although it's extremely difficult :/ 

Thanks Mikaila for the link and the advice! Also thank you Grogan for your imput! In a couple of months, hopefully I can show you guys what I've been able to do with my tank!


----------

